# C. wendtii inflorescence, C. undulata close



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

This is my second flowering from this plant.





And my C. undulata - this will be its first flowering.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cool! I've never seen these bloom for me, but my _C. undulata_ is just now growing after having it for three years.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Well, I said my C. undulata was close to flowering and I was apparently wrong. While I've been waiting for it to open the C. wendtii pictured above finished flowering, then produced a new spathe which is now open! all while I'm still waiting for C. undulata (which actually has two spathes going).

Unfortunately I seem to have Thrips. they've mostly hit my willisii & walkerii 'lutea' but I've seen the damage on leaves on both of these plants. As soon as the spathe's opened I'll likely soak all my emersed crypts for a few days and see how that deals with them.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ladybugs will eat thrips too, available from better greenhouses.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

And... it was never an undulata at all. Definitely a C. wendtii. Boo. At least now I know.





Well, I guess I know how to grow C. wendtii pretty well anyway  Third plant to flower, 5th inflorescence, and if it weren't for treatment for the thrips then that would come to 7 inflorescences (both these plants have developing spathes).


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Still, very cool. I can't get my wendtii to bloom.


----------

